# Winter Meet Jan 2005 - Cancelled!!!



## ColDiTT (Sep 6, 2003)

*Unfortunately due to the lack of interest this event has now been cancelled.

Thanks to those of you who took the time to reply and pay deposits, we'll refund your money.*

*Winter Meet 2005*

We are holding a Winter Meet on the weekend of Saturday 29th and Sunday 30th January 2005. Hopefully there'll be something for everyone on this action packed weekend.

The location is set in the heart of the country on the Nottinghamshire/Leicestershire boarder close to Melton Mowbray.

The Itinerary is;

*Saturday 29th Jan*

Meet at the hotel 12â€"12.30 
1.15 Leave for Indoor Karting (option 1)
Or
1.30 Coach leaves for Nottingham, shopping trip (option 2)
5.30ish Return to the hotel
7.30 â€" till late Evening meal & Murder Mystery

*Sunday 30th Jan*

Leave the hotel and cruise, lunch in Stamford depart 2.00ish

*Details*

*The Hotel *

Hotel info

TTOC rate, double rooms Â£50 including breakfast.

Single rooms also Â£50.00 Inc breakfast.

Please make your own reservation and mention the TTOC discounted rate.

Telephone 01664 82321. Please let me know once you've made a reservation.

*Indoor Karting *

F1-k Indoor Karting

Â£129.25 per team (minimum 8 teams required and 2 â€" 4 drivers per team) you may organise your own team or we can draw your name at random and put you in a team (teams of 3 people making the price Â£43.09 per driver)

15 minute practice

1.5 hour endurance

*Shopping trip into Nottingham*

Shopping in Nottingham

Coach from the hotel to the city centre, relax with some retail therapy in one the finest shopping centres in the country.
Â£14.00

*Dinner and Murder Mystery Evening *
(At the hotel)

Â£40.00 per person for TTOC members and Â£55.00 for non-members

Murder Mystery Evening

*Sunday 30th *

After a hearty breakfast we'll cruise through the historic market town of Melton Mowbray, through Vale of Belvoir stop off at Rutland Waterthen off into Stamford for a light lunch and liquid refreshments at the George Hotel

*Reserve your place now!*

In order to reserve your place for this winter meet we require a deposit of Â£25.00 per person for the evening meal/murder mystery and Â£30.00 per team or Â£10 per individual for the karting.

Method of payment

On-line http://shop.ttoc.co.uk

The balance will be required 14 days prior to the event.

Please note: _For the prices quoted above we require minimum numbers, for example the indoor karting is based on a minimum of 8 teams for the exclusive session, the hotel price is based on us taking 30 rooms, therefore prices may be subject to change or we may have to reconsider whether we stage this event if minimum numbers are not reached. _


----------



## H (Jul 20, 2004)

Me and Mrs H are in for this


----------



## J 22S DS (Aug 17, 2004)

If it doesnt clash with snowboarding then me and lauren will be up for this!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

> After a hearty breakfast we'll cruise through the historic market town of Melton Mowbray, through Vale of Belvoir stop off at Rutland Water then off into Stamford for a light lunch and liquid refreshments at the George Hotel


Do I recognise this route from 29th March 2003 :roll: .... the day when ....

Unless we're skiing we'll be there


----------



## ColDiTT (Sep 6, 2003)

It could be the very same route Dani :wink:

Right time to start a list

1 ) H & Mrs H
2 ) J 22S DS & lauren
3 ) Dani & Ron
4 ) Col & Di
5 ) senwar + 1
6 ) XXMetal + 1
7 ) Mr & Mrs DIRY
8 ) Lou + 1 :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

ColDiTT said:


> It could be the very same route Dani :wink:


I will check rear view mirrors continously 8)

I think you can remove the "??" from our names. Sounds too good to miss  
Yeah: remove please.


----------



## senwar (Apr 21, 2003)

Put me and the laydee wife down as a possible. it doesn't clash with football for a change, so hopefully should be able to manage it.

When do you need confirmation?


----------



## ColDiTT (Sep 6, 2003)

A3DFU said:


> I will check rear view mirrors continously 8)
> I think you can remove the "??" from our names. Sounds too good to miss
> Yeah: remove please.


Done  and I agree, far too good to miss 8)



senwar said:


> Put me and the laydee wife down as a possible. it doesn't clash with football for a change, so hopefully should be able to manage it.


I checked this out when arranging the weekend, it's FA cup 4th round :? so being a Leicester City fan it sounds like a blank weekend to me :wink: 



> When do you need confirmation?


A good question, for this event to go ahead we really to get commitment and confirmation from here on in. It's a chicken and egg situation; for example, in order for us to have an exclusive afternoons karting we need a MINIMUM of 8 teams, to hold the hotel price we need to book about 30 rooms (and at 50 quid per room inc breakfast is pretty good value), for the evening meal and murder mystery again we require 60 people.

A long-winded answer I know but I'm sure many others will be a asking the same question


----------



## XXMetal (Jan 20, 2004)

Just ordered mine from the TTOC shop.

See you there Col.


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

us two too please Col!


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

And us two...


----------



## ColDiTT (Sep 6, 2003)

Thanks everyone for replying  Surely there must be more folks out there wishing to come along :?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

sorry Colin  
As soon as our ski holiday is booked i'll be posting non stop 8)


----------



## H (Jul 20, 2004)

Ooop sorry can't make this one , will be on our winter six weeks in Florida !!! 8)


----------



## XXMetal (Jan 20, 2004)

I think I should be able to attract a couple more, so put me down for 4. I'll try you know who [smiley=devil.gif] [smiley=gorgeous.gif] Col :wink:

Can't wait for this one


----------



## ColDiTT (Sep 6, 2003)

Nice one Ben  We've had a few more 'offline' replies so we'll have a head count in a couple of weeks 8) 

Come on folks get posting 

Col


----------

